# EBJDs



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Heres mine Mac can you have a look Thanks so much Pat Had to use the flash. but they are much more blue.I dont seem to be able to get a good pic without the flash.


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow those are some nice fish


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

_Green_ said:


> Wow those are some nice fish


Thanks Green. I hope they turn out good enough.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Their colour is good and they have nice round bellies 
How do their eyes look? Not sure if it is due to the flash but they look a little cloudy. Bad eyes are one trait EBJD's are prone to. They also look like they will develop the beak face. Not an issue for most people's enjoyment but I prefer the regular JD face. Some EB's get it worse than others.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

MacFish said:


> Their colour is good and they have nice round bellies
> How do their eyes look? Not sure if it is due to the flash but they look a little cloudy. Bad eyes are one trait EBJD's are prone to. They also look like they will develop the beak face. Not an issue for most people's enjoyment but I prefer the regular JD face. Some EB's get it worse than others.


Their eyes are clear just had a look. I hope they dont get to beak of a face. So far they are doing good. I seen some BGJDs on Aqua Bid the parents look pretty nice so Ive sent the guy an email.Heres some pics of the parents and young.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Yes they should be nice. Shipping will be a killer though.

I'm not a fan of people selling their BG's. Good way to make some quick cash but so far, most*** people end up creating inferior EB's because they don't take the time to do it right.

*** note I said most  There are some people that have started their project using someone else's BG's and they are doing a great job.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

MacFish said:


> Yes they should be nice. Shipping will be a killer though.
> 
> I'm not a fan of people selling their BG's. Good way to make some quick cash but so far, most*** people end up creating inferior EB's because they don't take the time to do it right.
> 
> *** note I said most  There are some people that have started their project using someone else's BG's and they are doing a great job.


Well its going to be quite some time before I sell anything I figure a couple of years anyway. I dont tell hubby that though lol. I only have 2 JDs but they seem to be turning out pretty nice this week they have that nice black color not sure what sex they are yet . I quess Ill have to pick up afew more. Ive sold most of my cichlids except for my old blind in 1 eye EB ahli hes our favorite so my 90 gal sould be almost empty.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

For regular dempsey's females tend to be darker than males but that rule is not set in stone by any means. The best way to tell is by the amount of Blue on the lower gill plate. Males may have some spots but females generally have large blotches.

Here are some of my females...




























Here are a couple males..



















If you are planning on breeding EB's, I would not be concerned about finding regular JD's or BG's right now. First step is to find a good Blue. I went through about 15 before I found one worth breeding. With EB's, if you start with ones that have issues, you will only compound them by breeding them.
Next you need to grow the Blue to about 4". Then, you can look for some nice 2" JD's or BG's. You will want the Blue to be larger than the JD/BG since generally, the blues are more passive and less aggressive.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

MacFish said:


> For regular dempsey's females tend to be darker than males but that rule is not set in stone by any means. The best way to tell is by the amount of Blue on the lower gill plate. Males may have some spots but females generally have large blotches.
> 
> Here are some of my females...
> 
> ...


Thanks Mac . The only reason I wanted a couple more JDs is well shucks I like them lol. and Iam going to have a 90 without much in it lol Yea Iam still keeping my eyes out for a good blue .


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

pat3612 said:


> Thanks Mac . The only reason I wanted a couple more JDs is well shucks I like them lol. and Iam going to have a 90 without much in it lol Yea Iam still keeping my eyes out for a good blue .


I don't blame you 

Keep in mind though that regular JD's grow faster and are generally more aggressive. No (or as little as possible) stress is a big factor in keeping EBJD's healthy. If they have to deal with a bunch of rowdy JD's, you can expect problems.

I usually recommend keeping EBJD's by themselves or with very small peaceful dither fish until they are at least 3".


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

MacFish said:


> I don't blame you
> 
> Keep in mind though that regular JD's grow faster and are generally more aggressive. No (or as little as possible) stress is a big factor in keeping EBJD's healthy. If they have to deal with a bunch of rowdy JD's, you can expect problems.
> 
> I usually recommend keeping EBJD's by themselves or with very small peaceful dither fish until they are at least 3".


Thanks I noticed they are more nervous but mine are starting to know me even the shy one is better they dont like strangers though so I have them in the bedroom. They are in their own tank with black neons . The 2 JDs that I have are in the 90 gal right now.


----------

